# Ruby Elite vs. Ruby Comp



## sabresarah (May 12, 2008)

I am new to the roadbike scene. I planned on getting the 2007 Roubaix Comp and was being fitted for it when the bike guy suggested that I consider the women's version, the Ruby. Now I have to decide whether to go with the Roubaix, choose the Ruby Elite, or choose the Ruby Comp. I am looking for advice simply because I need it! Like I said, I am new to the cycling world, which also means I am new to the terminology, parts, and quality. Please help! Thanks so much.


----------

